#ubuntu-gr 2014-05-08
<Phantomas> First! :P
<NikTh> Second :P
<junka> wat
<paok1926> ligmena? :P
<NikTh> paok1926 , junka : http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/05/08/%23ubuntu-gr.html
<NikTh> :-)
<paok1926> :)
<junka> wow tha exoyme LXQt me 14.10 :D
<junka> ektos aproopton
<eliasps> Μόλις διάβασα το Log του καναλιού. Phantomas και NikTh δεν παίζεστε.. χαχαχ!
<Phantomas> :P
<NikTh> :P
<eliasps> !isitout
<lubotu3> Yes, it's out! Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download | Release announcement at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2014-April/000182.html
<the_eye_> !info
<the_eye_> !help
<lubotu3> Παρακαλούμε μην ρωτάτε για να κάνετε μια ερώτηση, απλά ρωτήστε αυτό που θέλετε σε λίγες γραμμές ώστε να είναι ευανάγνωστο. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει την απάντηση θα σας απαντήσει. :)
<eliasps> !bot
<lubotu3> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-gr's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg lubotu3 botclone
<eliasps> !language
<lubotu3> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<eliasps> !fglrx
<lubotu3> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<eliasps> Σόρρυ για τα σπαμ παιδιά, μαθαίνω τις λειτουργίες :P
#ubuntu-gr 2014-05-09
<eliasps> Κατάφερα και έφτιαξα ένα. Αλλά δεν ξέρω πως να εγκαταστήσω το plugin για το MeetBot.
<eliasps> #enable
<Maraki> eliasps: (enable [<plugin>] <command>) -- Enables the command <command> for all users. If <plugin> if given, only enables the <command> from <plugin>. This command is the inverse of disable.
<sicretor> Καλημέρα σε όλους!
<one> Hi
<sicretor> Ρε παιδιά γιατί μου το πετάει συνέχεια;
<sicretor> This Connection is Untrusted
<sicretor> You have asked Firefox to connect securely to www.ubuntu-gr.org, but we can't confirm that your connection is secure.
<kerato> elhkse to ssl certificate pi8anon
<one> Is ubuntu-gr stable?
<one> Is it just the same ubuntu with a lang pack or a fork?
<kerato> he's talking about the greek community website
<one> I cannot even find the sourcecode for this specific kernel and other things keep crashing.
<one> I am asking if ther is a more stable version or is it just about using the same ubuntu with a greek lang pack.
<one> When I look for the sourcecode it goes to a 'meta' package that just redirects to some git repo with the package labled as the same version but compiling into an updated version lacking the same crypto.
<one> I need to tighten up the system and make it programmable.
<one> To run the secom defence software.
<kerato> i genuinely have no idea what you're talking about
<one> ask for clarification
<one> I can give crystal clear answers.
<kerato> right
<one> But the structure goes ad-infinitum
 * kerato afk
<one> me mumbles
<one> no co-operation
<one> have gnugnu9 work on bank
<one> τρανσμυτατιο
<one> everything is listed
<one> I shall declare values for exchange tables
<one> do not add barcodes
<one> no adding
<one> but overtaking what mistakes are already made is acceptable
<one> barcodes put in place already may be used
<one> but no making new barcodes
<one> Black_Horseman
<one> rides out prices fixed
<junkas> #thevoicegr :P
<NikTh> sicretor: Να χρησιμοποείς την διεύθυνση https://ubuntu-gr.org (χωρίς το www)
<junkass> oust #deboicegr re
<junkass> :P
 * NikTh is away: 
<junkass> ΝΑΙ ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ ΕΛΕΝΑ :D
<junkass> kek
#ubuntu-gr 2014-05-10
<ChIossif_GR> Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<one> ?
<kerato> alo
<one> hmm
<one> symbolic constants
<ChIossif_GR> :-)
<chrisrer> kalhspera paides opoios exei orexh gia ena provlhmataki pou antimetopizo as rixei mia matia edw https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=29449
<LoganLettuce> LoganLettuce, CladmyRonRyacZaijunVuvtadEvGoijFegAzfuevHejLoowdyiasdawgothCoHobNenceOvmymGilb6
<junkass> wat
<LoganLettuce> καλησπέρα μπορεί να μου πεί κάποιος πως κρύβω την ip μου?
<eliasps> Καλησπέρα. Από εδώ πως την κρύβεις;
<eliasps> Θα πρέπει να ζητήσεις το λεγόμενο "cloack" από το freenode, τώρα θα σε γελάσω για το ποια είναι η διαδικασία.
<eliasps> Αλλά θα πρέπει να είσαι εγγεγραμμένος χρήστης στο IRC, πριν απευθυνθείς στο stuff του freenode.
<LoganLettuce> είμαι
<LoganLettuce> εσύ δεν έχεις ζητήσει ?
<LoganLettuce> ναι από εδώ τώρα το δα
#ubuntu-gr 2014-05-11
<one> Confirmed price fixing Black_Horseman ?
<Black_Horseman> ?
<one> What are the external conditions of Zion when the Black_Horseman rides?
<one> 3rd seal
<one> Black_Horseman
<Black_Horseman> yes?
<one> What are the external conditions of Zion when the Black_Horseman rides?
<Black_Horseman> don't care
<Black_Horseman> i am trying to wake up
<one> wake up from what?
<one> Not planning on riding then?
<one> Big fat slob belly provocatuers come?
<one> Black_Horseman:
<one> respond
<one> wake up to what?
<Black_Horseman> please let me be
<one> a bunch of fucking idiots and some whores saying "have a good one"
<one> Black_Horseman: is that the extent of community
<one> and I am supposed to call other"human beings" my equals
<one> anti-social...
<one> take your meds Black_Horseman ?
<one> change your nick you fucking retard
<one> I might have to call doctor shank all
<one> tread the winepress alone
<Black_Horseman> you are so poor troll
<one> everybody plays dumb
<one> ok grape head
<one> this isn't fishing
<Black_Horseman> let me drink my coffee in peace and go to work plz
<one> no co-operation
<one> your sick Black_Horseman
<one> you need help
<Black_Horseman> no need to finish my coffee
<one> How about some special K
<one> ketracel white
<one> obey then?
<ChIossif_GR> Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<kerato> hi
<kerato> aytos o one ti rolo varaei re paidia
<niovi> Γεια σας!
<sicretor> Στρατηγός Μακρυγιάννης
<sicretor> .....Λέγει του Παπαφλέσια, μου δίνει τους παράδες, ό,τι μο' 'κανε όμως να του χαρίσω τις πιστιόλες μου, ότι τις λιμπίστη.
<sicretor> Του παράγγειλα κ' εγώ «να του γαμήσω το κέρατο, όχι θα του δώσω τ' άρματά μου, οπού τα 'χω από δεκοχτώ χρονών παιδί». Τον μούτζωσα και δεν του ξαναμίλησα. ....
<sicretor> κλάμα χαχαχαχα
<eliasps> Elenaki part #ubuntu-gr
<eliasps> Elenaki list Google
<Elenaki> eliasps: cache, calc, fight, google, lucky, phonebook, and translate
<eliasps> ~google Ubuntu
<Elenaki> eliasps: Ubuntu: The leading OS for PC, tablet, phone and cloud: <http://www.ubuntu.com/>; Get Ubuntu | Download | Ubuntu: <http://www.ubuntu.com/download>; Download Ubuntu Desktop | Download | Ubuntu: <http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop>; Ubuntu (operating system) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system)>; Ubuntu (philosophy) - (1 more message)
<eliasps> ~part #ubuntu-gr Goodbye
#ubuntu-gr 2015-05-04
<Euaki> Νέα από events: Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Συναντηση μελους απο Αθηνα στα Χανια <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=294732#p294732> || Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Αλλαγή τοποθεσίας για τις συναντήσεις του Chania-LUG <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=247935#p247935> || ΕκδηÎ
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: (Ανα)ζητείται προγραμματιστής <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=327590#p327590>
<sav> kalispera
<sav> exw kanei egkatastasi to ubuntu 15.04 alla den mou anagnwrizei kapoies suskeves usb (mouse/external hd) otan tis sundew se sugkekrimenes eisodous
<sav> kapoio tip?
<geothom230> vale lsusb sto termatiko sou kai ama tis deis simainei oti o pyrinas tou linux to vlepei
<Savvas4> talos-mintgr:  euxaristw gia tis xthesines simvoules, to egkatestisa epitelous swsta, kai vrika molis kai ti lusi sto provlima me tis thures USB
<talos-mintgr> yw
<harispc> hi guys
<Savvas4> geia
<kerato> ela hari ti nea
<harispc> ti nea
<harispc> Γενικα πολλα κ διαφορα :P
<harispc> ΑΥΡΙΟ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΑΡΧΑΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΒΑΡΙΕΜΑΙ............................
<harispc> Το Compiz δουελυει σε Debian 8 + MATE?
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2593-1: Dnsmasq vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2593-1/>
<kerato> ti taksh pas hari
<harispc> What's up??
<harispc> Hi guys again is there anything up?
<kerato> <kerato> ti taksh pas hari
<harispc> A Gymnasiou
<kerato> !!!
<harispc> To xero
<kerato> kai ksereis tosa polla gia pc kai istories
<harispc> Ναι
<kerato> eisai magkakos
<harispc> το ξερω :3
<harispc> Οι αλλοι δεν ξερουν να ανοιγουν τα PC
<harispc> Στο εργαστηριο πληροφορικης, πατανε τις οθονες ΧΩΡΙΣ να πατησουν το κουμπι το tower και λενε πως καηκε ο υπολογισητς. LOL
<harispc> Αμοιαλοι οι υπολοιπου στην ταξη μας
<harispc> αμιαλοι στους υπολογιστες
<kerato> entaksei oi efhvoi an8izoun se diaforetikes hlikies o ka8enas
<kerato> kai se diaforetika pedia
<kerato> analoga ta ere8ismata
<harispc> ολοι σχεδων ενδιαφερονται για τα ΑΡΧΑΙΑ (μπιου) και μισουν την πληροφορικη
<kerato> eh sto gymnasio den kanete kanonika arxaia as poume
<harispc> κανουμε δυστυχως
<harispc> παρα πολλα
<harispc> Ειμαστε και Προτυπο Πειραματικο Γυμνασιο και εχουμε και κατι παραπανω
<harispc> Einai kaneis mesa akomh?
<kerato> eksou kai to ergasthrio plhroforikhs
<harispc> το ξερω
<harispc> Καλα και εκει χαλια μαυρα ειναι τα PC με ιους και μαλακιες αλλα τεσπα
<kerato> harispc : otan phgaina egw gymnasio eixame ki emeis ergasthrio me 8088
<kerato> kai dos
<harispc> λολ
<kerato> etrexan sta ... 10 MHz
<harispc> ΟΟ τι ταχυτητες
<kerato> ta kala ftanane mexri 16 MHz
<harispc> εχω εγω (10*100)*2 Mhz ταχυτητα :P
<harispc> CPU Speed
<harispc> Και τωρα φτασανε ολοι να ειναι μετ ακινητα και να λενε "πως ο υπολογιστης ειναι αχρηστος"... Τουλαχισρτων τετοια γινονται στους περισσοτερους απο την ταξη μας
<kerato> na sou pw thn amartia mou ki egw otan paw spiti variemai na anoiksw pc
<kerato> xazeyw ligo sto facebook sto smartphone
<harispc> αλλα εσυ ξερεις τι ειναι PC
<harispc> Δεν εισαι σαν και αυτους που νομιζοτν PC  =  MSOffice
<kerato> e entaksei o kosmos pia to 8ewrei kati syni8ismeno ton ypologisth
<kerato> einai commodity (oikiakh syskeyh)
<kerato> san to psygeio
<harispc> οπως το λες ετσι το θεωρουν ολοι
<harispc> σωστος
<harispc> @kerato Are you still on?
<kerato> yes
<harispc> ok
<harispc> Εισαι στο Group της Ελληνικής Ομάδας Ubuntu Linux στο Facebook @kerato?
<kerato> eimai
<harispc> Ποιος εισαι?
<harispc> Εγω ειμαι ο Haris
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2592-1: XML::LibXML vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2592-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-05-05
<Euaki> Νέα από events: Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Συναντηση μελους απο Αθηνα στα Χανια <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=294732#p294732> || Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Αλλαγή τοποθεσίας για τις συναντήσεις του Chania-LUG <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=247935#p247935> || ΕκδηÎ
<kerato> talos-mintgr : fetos sto commonsfest 8axete kai rms
<talos-mintgr> Δεν είμαι στην οργανωτική φέτος
<kerato> 8ymamai otan eixe er8ei a8hna prin 3-4 xronia
<talos-mintgr> Και οι τις Κρήτης γενικά δεν έχουμε ανακατευτει
<kerato> se kapoia dosh varese to kinito mianou
<kerato> kai ton katsadiaze 10'
<talos-mintgr> με τον 3ο της Αθήνας
<talos-mintgr> Θα κατέβει πάντως Κρητη μετά
<talos-mintgr> Ευτυχώς δεν ζήτησε να τον φιλοξενήσουμε εμείς ΛΟΛ
<kerato> telospantwn eixe pei ata dika tou
<kerato> sto telos evgale se dhmoprasia ena manual tou emacs me aytografo
<kerato> to poio kapoios agorase gia 100 eyrw(?) an 8ymamai kala
<kerato> ta opoia fysika tsepwse o rms enripi of8almou
<kerato> sth thes. nomizw eixe vgalei ena kouklaki gnu
<talos-mintgr> Χαχα καθρευτάκια GNU?
<kerato> ayta https://rms.sexy/
<talos-mintgr> https://groups.google.com/a/mysociety.org/forum/#!msg/mysociety-community/zkyZpOXjgoQ/_8xyXSxv9zYJ
<talos-mintgr> Καπου το ειχα βρει και σε σελιδα
<talos-mintgr> https://github.com/ddol/rre-rms/blob/master/rider.txt
<talos-mintgr> Προσοχή θέλει σπιτι με παπαγάλο. Οχι να του αγοράσεις παπαγάλο
<talos-mintgr> :Π
<kerato> A supply of tea with milk and sugar would be nice.  If it is tea I
<kerato> really like, I like it without milk and sugar.  With milk and sugar,
<kerato> any kind of tea is fine.  I always bring tea bags with me, so if we
<kerato> use my tea bags, I will certainly like that tea without milk or sugar
<kerato> If I am quite sleepy, I would like two cans or small bottles of
<kerato> non-diet Pepsi.  (I dislike the taste of coke, and of all diet soda;
<kerato> also, there is an international boycott of the Coca Cola company for
<kerato> killing union organizers in Colombia and Guatemala
<kerato> klaiw malaka
<kerato> However, if I am not very sleepy, I won't want
<kerato> Pepsi, because it is better if I don't drink so much sugar.
<talos-mintgr> Το είχες διαβάσει?
<kerato> oxi lol
<talos-mintgr> Θεός!
<xeirwn> xairetw to group....ti kanete ?
<harispc> hi
<harispc> Geia molis mphka kai ego :P
<harispc> Is someone here ON?
<xeirwn> kaloston ki esu tote :-P
<xeirwn> egw ki esu sugoura....
<kerato> hi paidia
<harispc> hi kerato
<kerato> legame prin gia ton commons fest
<kerato> einai fetos a8hna, sto 8hseio
<xeirwn> hi kerato
<harispc> Τι κανουμε?
<xeirwn> ti einai auto vre kerato ?
<kerato> http://commonsfest.info/
<harispc> Αυριο πρωτο 2ωρο πλροφορικη! ετυχως ...
<xeirwn> miso na koitaksw...
<harispc> οκ
<xeirwn> ok eida....kala ola auta, alla pws ulopoiounte den kserw.
<harispc> τι κανουμε?
<xeirwn> xasame kai ton pc_magas....
<harispc> ναι οντως
<harispc> και τον AntoniemI4
<xeirwn> molis ekana account sto ubuntu-gr , kai twra prospa8w na kanw anagnwrisi ekei mesa...
<xeirwn> poios einai re paidia o " Th P' sto ubuntu forum ?
<kerato> de tous 8ymamai exw na mpw para poly kairo
<xeirwn> eimai se ena nhma , pou bazoun kapoies fotos , kai oute mia apo auton den mporw na anoiksw
<harispc> den xero exo na mpo kapoion kairo sto forum mas
<xeirwn> kserei kappoios apo darktable mipws ?
<talos-mintgr> Καλησπέρα
<xeirwn> kalispera talos
<talos-mintgr> Το πως υλοποιούνται είναι η απάντηση που προσπαθεί να δώσει το commonsfest
<xeirwn> xmmmm gia pes...
<talos-mintgr> Δεν υπάρχουν απαντήσεις, μόνο ερωτήσεις :-)
<xeirwn> hahahah
<xeirwn> ok , pote ksekiname ? :)
<talos-mintgr> Η κεντρική ιδέα είναι το πως παίρνεις το παράδειγμα του free software και το μεταφέρεις σε άλλα πράγματα
<talos-mintgr> Αν είσαι Αθήνα αξίζει τον κόπο να περάσεις μια βόλτα
<xeirwn> auto einai sxetika eukolo
<xeirwn> ollandia eimai bre....ksexases ?
<xeirwn> makari na hmouna ekei.........axxxx patridaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!
<talos-mintgr> (Οργανωτής στο 2 στο Ηράκλειο εδώ)
<talos-mintgr> Που να ξέρω πως είσαι στα εκει στα ξένααααα
<talos-mintgr> Παιζούν πάντως πραγματα για common/P2P και στην Ολλανδία αν ψαχτείς
<xeirwn> emmm kai me tosous pou milas...pou na 8umasai pia ton ka8ena
<xeirwn> pisteuw 8a allaksoun ka8olika polla pragmata idees kai efarmoges tous , mexri to 2020
<xeirwn> apo ekei kai meta 8a einai san na zoume se allon kosmo.....lew twra egw :-P
<talos-mintgr> Ο κόσμος αλλάζει
<talos-mintgr> Αλλα συχνά αλλάζει και χωρίς εμάς
<talos-mintgr> Και οχι πάντα προς το καλύτερο απαραίτητα
<xeirwn> perimenoume ta kainourgia chipakia....molis kukloforisoun , 8a ginoun kai oi allages
<xeirwn> se auto sumfonoume....
<xeirwn> aaa re Orwell...oso megalonw , toso mou erxete sto mualo perissotero.
<harispc> hi again
<talos-mintgr> hi
<xeirwn> kaloston
<xeirwn> molis twra koitazw kapoies foto sto forum , kai an den kanw la8os eida to nick auto
<talos-mintgr> ?
<xeirwn> oxi den kanw la8os , eida to nick " the_eye_ " :-P
<talos-mintgr> Σαούρόν?
<xeirwn> http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=62&t=18173&start=90
<harispc> ok
<talos-mintgr> Ειναι διαχειρηστής αυτός
<xeirwn> nai twra to eida.....
<xeirwn> psaxnw sunhobistes...
<talos-mintgr> αχ αυτα τα greeklish ηντα ψάχνεις είπες?
<xeirwn> εχεισ δικιο....συνHobbistes
<talos-mintgr> Αυτος ο rat είναι απο το slackware?
<kerato> gia na eimaste dikaioi to hobby ksenh leksh einai
<harispc> lol
<harispc> talos-mindgr ειχα αρκετο κξαιρο να σε δω να γραφεις
<talos-mintgr> Η ελληνική λεξη είναι συντροτζαμένοι, αποτε καλια sunhobistes
<kerato> talos-mintgr : einai san afto pou lene - kai ti douleia kaneis?
<kerato> -makeup artist
<kerato> -diladi sta ellhnika?
<kerato> - errr makigier
<xeirwn> lol
<talos-mintgr> Στο φορουμ δεν γραφω σχεδόν καθόλου. Εδω είμαι πάντα
<harispc> εδω το ξερω
<harispc> αλλα δεν σε εχω δει να μιλας :P
<xeirwn> δεν μιλαει...γραφει Π
<harispc> λολ
<xeirwn> :-P
<harispc> Ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας για τα επερχομενα Windows 10 της Micro$oft?
<talos-mintgr> Δεν έκατσε. Βοηθώ καμία φορά αμα δεν είναι κανένας άλλος ενεργός να απαντήσει
<harispc> ok
<talos-mintgr> Μιας και τα ιδιαίτερα του ubuntu δεν τα γνωρίζω (Είμαι στο άλλο μαγαζί λολ)
<harispc> se mint?
<xeirwn> haha
<harispc> ubuntu kai minmt ta idia pano-kato einai
<talos-mintgr> mint?? απο που το κατάλαβες? χαχαχα
<xeirwn> lol
<xeirwn> ante  na rwthsw ksana...poios asxoleitai edw mesa me foto, me gimp kai darktable ?
<talos-mintgr> Καλητερη προσεγγιση απλά ρωτας
<talos-mintgr> Αν ξέρει κάποιος απαντα
<harispc> pou arage to katalaba to mint?
<harispc> htan para poly dyskolo
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2595-1: ppp vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2595-1/> || USN-2594-1: ClamAV vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2594-1/>
<geothom230> valte win$10 kai tha anoixete tis microsoft tin porta na sas koita synexeia
<geothom230> me gimp asxoleime erasitexnika
<harispc> pio poly tha protimousate ta win 7 h ta 10 ? (ypothetontas pos den yparxei linux)
<xeirwn> egw ta 7aria....
<geothom230> egw to dos tha protimousa
<xeirwn> mhn les thn hlikia sou geothom230  :-P
<geothom230> giati tha ntrapw mia xara einai
<xeirwn> lol
<geothom230>  e re kai na sas akouge o richard stallman glentia tha ginotan edw mesa
<geothom230> tespa
<harispc> ta win 7 einai kalytera alla to linux einai kalytero olon :P
<geothom230> to mellon anoikei sto Linux
<talos-mintgr> Τεστάκι
<talos-mintgr> http://10pm.com/0505/40662_guess-the-web-browser/
<harispc> hi again
<harispc> Is someone on?
<xeirwn> nai hari mou edw eimaste :)
<harispc> ok
<harispc> xeirwn = χειρών??? το nickname σου εννοω
<harispc> Θέλει κανείς σας invitation για το ello.com private social network. Μου στειλαν εμεναα
<xeirwn> o tonos sto i ...xeirwn = o kentauros xeirwn
<harispc> λολ
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2601-1: Linux kernel vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2601-1/> || USN-2600-1: Linux kernel vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2600-1/> || USN-2599-1: Linux kernel (Utopic HWE) vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2599-1/> || USN-2598-1: Linux kernel vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2598-1/> || USN-2597-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/us
#ubuntu-gr 2015-05-06
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: (Ανα)ζητείται προγραμματιστής <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=327590#p327590> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Συνάντηση χρηστών Blender στο Hackerspace Αθηνών <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=327313#p327313> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - ΑνακοινώσÎ
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρα
<pc_magas> έχετε χρησιμιποιήσει το rsync
<pc_magas> ?
<pc_magas> Με την επιλογή --wrtite-batch
<pc_magas> Με την επιλογή --write-batch*
<pc_magas> ΘΑ ΉΘΕΛΑ ΈΝΑ sample αρχείο που βάζουμε για την batch επιλογή
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2582-1: Oxide vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2582-1/>
<grwubi> geia
<grwubi> vlepei kapoios
<grwubi> ?
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugr: Ubuntu 15.10 και το όνομα αυτής... <http://www.ubuntu-gr.org/story/06-05-15/ubuntu-1510-%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%B9-%CF%84%CE%BF-%CF%8C%CE%BD%CE%BF%CE%BC%CE%B1-%CE%B1%CF%85%CF%84%CE%AE%CF%82>
<harispc> Hi guys
<harispc> is anyone online?
<geothom230> yeap
<geothom230> who wants to know?
<harispc> lol
<eliasps> Καλησπέρα.
<NikTh> eliasps: Καλησπέρα.
<eliasps> Γεια σου Νίκο, τι γίνεται;
<NikTh> Μια χαρά. Εσύ;
<simosx> παίζει τώρα Ubuntu Online Summit.
<eliasps> Όλα καλά. Λίγο πνιγμένος με το πρόγραμμά μου. Αλλά οκ.
<eliasps> Γεια σου Σίμο!
<simosx> eliasps, NikTh: καλησπέρα!
<simosx> τώρα ξεκινάει Kubuntu session, http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/2015-05-06/
<NikTh> Καλησπέρα simosx
<NikTh> Βλέπω ότι την Πέμπτη, 18:00 UTC (τελευταίο session) έχει "Le French UOS summary" που είναι ενδιαφέρον διότι πρώτη φορά βλέπω σε UOS άλλη γλώσσα εκτός των Αγγλικών.
<NikTh> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22466/le-french-uos-summary/
<eliasps> Σου μπαίνουν ιδέες στο μυαλό ε; :P
<NikTh> simosx: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22521/bq-aquaris-e45-qa/
<NikTh> eliasps: Χαχα, όχι ακριβώς. Θα δω την αρχή (αν προλάβω) απλά για να διαπιστώσω αν όντως θα μιλάνε Γαλλικά. Πράγμα πολύ πιθανό.
<simosx> NikTh, θα το παρακολουθήσω.
<simosx> Άκουσα ραδιόφωνο από το bq κατά το https://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/bq/2015/05/04/hacking-the-bq-part-2-factory-mode/
<NikTh> simosx: Εγώ θα πρότεινα να συμμετάσχεις, όχι μόνο να το παρακολουθήσεις :)
<simosx> Αυτό με το Le French UOS summary είναι μάλλον συζήτηση για τις ενδιαφέρουσες παρουσιάσεις που προηγήθηκαν, οπότε μπαίνει κανείς εκεί για να μάθει τι νέο έχει προηγηθεί.
<simosx> Ίσως (μάλλον) θα έπρεπε να κάναμε και εμείς κάτι τέτοιο.
<simosx> NikTh, αν είναι με streaming, θα συμμετάσχω.
<NikTh> simosx:  ^
<simosx> Για το ραδιόφωνο στο bq μέσω factory mode, υποστηρίζονται 3 συχνότητες που είναι για δοκιμές: 88, 98.7 και 108 MHz.
<talos-mintgr> se IRC eine ayto?
<NikTh> talos-mintgr: το UOS εννοείς;
<talos-mintgr> da
<NikTh> Τότε, da και από μένα :)
<NikTh> Streaming μέσω Google Hangout και συζήτηση μέσω IRC. WebUI = Kiwi
<talos-mintgr> Κρίμα τα καλά ηταν νωρίς
<NikTh> Αν δεν έχουν συμπληρωθεί τα 8 άτομα, μπορείς να συμμετάσχεις και στο Hangout(νομίζω).
<simosx> talos-mintgr, μερικά sessions είναι μόνο μέσω IRC.
<NikTh> talos-mintgr: Ποια είναι αυτά; (τα καλά)
<NikTh> NetSplit , για όσους/ες δεν ξέρουν τι είναι : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit :-)
<talos-mintgr> Χαχαχα so so tru
<talos-mintgr> true
<talos-mintgr> My impression is that most linux distros seem to be created based on the devs' dislikes of certain features in other distributions, but they're usually too polite to flat out tell you this on their landing page.
<talos-mintgr> == apo http://www.itworld.com/article/2918160/linux/what-are-the-differences-between-linux-distributions.html
<xeirwn> kalispera paides
<NikTh> talos-mintgr: Έτσι ήταν, έτσι είναι και έτσι θα είναι. Το Open Source εννοώ. Δεν μπορείς να έχεις και την πίτα ολόκληρη και τον σκύλο χορτάτο.
<eliasps> καλησπέρα xeirwn
<xeirwn> ex8es ekana egrafh kai sto forum.......ksera8ika apo thn tosh megalh poikiloia se enotites kai 8emata
<NikTh> xeirwn: Για να μην πελαγώσεις, μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις από εδώ: http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=859&http
<harispc> Hi guys
<xeirwn> hahaha NikTh ...Ihsou Xriste mou......pou na ta diabaseis ola auta ?
<harispc> what's happening?
<harispc> Εχασα επισοδεια?
<xeirwn> apla ekana egrafh ex8es kai sto forum, kai emeina ekpliktos apo thn tosh megalh pikoilia 8ematwn kai enothtwn
<xeirwn> twra io NikTh  mou deixnei ton dromo :-P
<harispc> :P
<NikTh> xeirwn: Είναι σε κατηγορίες και εντοπίζεται πιο εύκολα κάποιος οδηγός (αν υπάρχει).
<harispc> Και εγώ είμαι στο Forum αλλά έχω να μπώ λίγο καιρό. Μπαίνω τώρα :P
<xeirwn> nai auto blepw.......
<xeirwn> merika omws nhmata ta blepw telmatomena....giati sumbainei auto ?
<harispc> τελειωμενα τι ενοεις?
<xeirwn> t e l m a t w m e n a
<xeirwn> dld den kinounte allo , ...kai auto apo tis hmeromhnies tou teleutaiou post
<NikTh> xeirwn: Δες κι αυτό , για γενικότερη χρήση (ψάξιμο θεμάτων που σε ενδιαφέρουν) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULWYnIdEbck
<xeirwn> thx NikTh   :)
<NikTh> xeirwn: Δώσε ένα Link-παράδειγμα τέτοιου θέματος.
<xeirwn> wowwww...polu kalo auto NikTh ...thxxxxxx file
<xeirwn> wraio to videaki NikTh ....kai xrhsimo .
<NikTh> xeirwn :-)
<harispc> .
<NikTh> xeirwn: Έχει κι άλλα βίντεο εκεί, χρήσιμα (κατά τη γνώμη μου) δες τα όποτε έχεις χρόνο.
<xeirwn> mou aresei h gnwmh sou :)
<NikTh> Επίσης δείτε και αυτό όσοι θέλετε να συνεισφέρετε βίντεο στο κανάλι της κοινότητας: https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=27311#p290617
<xeirwn> xmmmmm....popo sulloghhhhh...ti enoeis na suneisferoume ?
<NikTh> xeirwn: Δες την πρώτη δημοσίευση. Στο κανάλι δεν ανεβάζουν βίντεο κάποια συγκεκριμένα άτομα αλλά ΟΛΗ η κοινότητα, αρκεί να τηρούνται κάποιες απλές προϋποθέσεις.
<eliasps> Όλα ανοιχτά είναι. Αν θες να φτιάξεις ένα βίντεο και να το ανεβάσεις στο κανάλι, απλά επικοινωνείς με κάποιον που το διαχειρίζεται (συνήθως είναι οι συντονιστές) και το ανεβάζουμε
<eliasps> Όλοι έχουμε τα ίδια δικαιώματα, απλά τα στοιχεία τα κρατάνε λίγοι για λόγους ασφαλείας.
<xeirwn> to katalabainw......boh8ane omws polu autou tou eidous videakia
<NikTh> eliasps: Αν το θέσει υπό την άδεια που πρέπει δεν χρειάζεται καν να το ανεβάσουμε. Μπορεί να γίνει ενσωμάτωση στο κανάλι απευθείας, από κάποιον που διαχειρίζεται το κανάλι βέβαια :)
<xeirwn> pantos 8a arghsw akoma arketa , mexri na ftasw se auto to shmeio....nomizw
<eliasps> Σωστός.
<NikTh> xeirwn: Δεν στο έγραψα για να σου φορτώσω υποχρεώσεις :P
<xeirwn> lol
<xeirwn> prosopika me endiaferei kati, pou omws akoma den to exw sunanthsei
<xeirwn> skeftomoun kati san kleisto dwmatio, me optikoakoustikh dunatotita , kai ekei mesa na ginetai ena eidos cursus, se ena 8ema...gia paradeigma to GIMP
<xeirwn> alla ppou na mporei o sumetexwn na kanei erwthseis live, kai na pernei amesws apanthsi
<xeirwn> uparxei kati tetoio ?
<NikTh> xeirwn: Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει.
<NikTh> Για την κοινότητα Ubuntu-gr εννοώ.
<xeirwn> egw nomizw oti auto to eidos epikoinwnias  forum-xrhsths, 8a boi8ouse polu kosmo , kai 8a eferne kai akoma perissotero kosmo pio konta.
<xeirwn> allo pragma to na diabazeis kati, kai na prospa8eis na to katanohseis apo monos sou, kai allo pragma to live.
<talos-mintgr> Είναι ευκολο να το στήσεις, αλλά τα γραπτά μένουν
<NikTh> Μπορείς να το προτείνεις στο φόρουμ, αφού αναλύσεις την σκέψη σου και δώσεις (αν υπάρχει) κάποιο παράδειγμα περί τίνως πρόκειται, σε αυτή την ενότητα: https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewforum.php?f=58
<xeirwn> ma na menoun kai ta grapta....den eipa na mhn uparxoun grapta ka8olou
<xeirwn> exei polla nhmata ekei mesa NikTh ...se poio apolla ?
<NikTh> xeirwn: Μπορείς να ανοίξεις ένα νέο νήμα (δικό σου).
<xeirwn> talos-mintgr, ...giati eipes oti einai eukolo na to sthseis?....phge kapou to mualo sou ?
<talos-mintgr> Υπάρχουν πολλές πλατφόρμες για on line realning
<talos-mintgr> Αλλά υπάρχει και η απλή λύση του google chat με screen sharing
<xeirwn> nai alla google chat me screen sharing....anaferetai mono se duo xrhstes tautoxrona....egw enow ena group apo 10 xrhstes, pou o enas 8a kanei to cursus , kai oi upolipoi 8a parakolou8oun , kai 8a sumetasxoun.
<talos-mintgr> Exei ayth thn dynat;othta (nomizo)
<talos-mintgr> Με ενα απλο google θα βρεις πολλές λύσεις
<NikTh> xeirwn: Μέχρι 8 χρήστες υποστηρίζει το Google Hangouts.
<xeirwn> gia paradeigma egw endiaferomai gia to DARKTABLE.....kai brisketai enas o opoios to katexei kala...ean omws autos o enas ton rwtane 10 diaforetika atoma ksexwrista, paei 8a saltarei suntoma...ean omws mazeutoune se ena room kai kanoun ma8hma, tote 8a einai gia olous pio apodotiko nomizw
<talos-mintgr> Αλλο το lesson άλλο το QA
<xeirwn> gia pes te mou plz...pws sas fainetai h idea auth ?...uparxei periptosh na ulopoih8ei?....'h na bgalw ton skasmo ?
<xeirwn> poies einai oi diafores talos-mintgr  ?
<talos-mintgr> Ιδέες υπάρχουν. Κόσμος συνήθως δεν υπάρχει
<xeirwn> ki edw kanapes dld ?
<talos-mintgr> Αλλά αν πραγματικά θέλεις κάτι, τότε το κάνεις και είναι επιτυχημένο
<xeirwn> monos mou den mporw na to kanw...den exw thn gnwsh...exw mono thn idea
<talos-mintgr> Στους 10 χρήτες 1 θα γραφτει σε ενα φορουμ, Στουσ 10 που θα γραφτούν 1 θα ρωτήσει κάτι, Στους 10 ενεργούς 1 θα απαντήσει, Στους 10 που απαντάνε, 1 κάνει κάτι παραπάνω. Οποτε μένεις με 5-6 άτομα που ειναι χωμένα σε 10 άλλα πραγματα συνήθως
<talos-mintgr> Χαχα Τα καλύτερα ξεκινάνε με 1 άτομο, που όμως θέλει να το κάνει κολασμένα
<talos-mintgr> Εισαι κάτω των 25 ετων να υποθέσω?
<xeirwn> xmmm kai giati nomizeis oti uparxei tosh megalh apa8eia?....h eu8unh  anhkei stous mh sumetexontes , 'h sthn mh prosfora ?
<xeirwn> fusika kai mporeis na upo8eseis.....alla eimai 60
<talos-mintgr> Ιt's the way the earth travels around the sun
<talos-mintgr> Χαχα ΟΚ επεσα έξω :P
<xeirwn> des thn foto mou sto facebook talos-mintgr
<talos-mintgr> Den prepei na se exo filo
<xeirwn> me ebales prin duo mhnes peripou
<talos-mintgr> ok ... lol
<talos-mintgr> name?
<talos-mintgr> γερομπισμπίκης :P
<xeirwn> hahaa
<xeirwn> exeis kapoia sites gia kati tetoio ?
<salih-emin> καλησπέρες
<talos-mintgr> Καλησπέρα
<xeirwn> kalispera salih-emin ...kaloston
<NikTh> salih-emin: Καλησπέρα
<salih-emin> επιστρέφω
<talos-mintgr> Υπάρχουν δεκάδες, αλλά εχω 15 χρόνια να ασχοληθώ με κάτι τέτοιο για να προτεινω κάτι
<talos-mintgr> google is your best friend
<salih-emin> επέστρεψα
<xeirwn> wb
<salih-emin> έχασα κάτι ?
<salih-emin> :)
<eliasps> Γεια σου Salih!
<salih-emin> γειά σου eliasps
<salih-emin> άσχετο... έχω ερωτευτεί... ίσως λίγο αργά αλλά...
<salih-emin> δοκιμάστε zsh
<salih-emin> αντι γεια bash...
<eliasps> Xaxaxaxa!
<salih-emin> μακράν καλύτερο !
<xeirwn> lol
<talos-mintgr> http://linuxmint.gr/index.php/topic,3143.msg26512.html#msg26512
<eliasps> Παιδιά ξέρει κανείς κανείς που είναι το gnome-shell.css στο gnome 3.16;
<eliasps> Ήταν στο /usr/share/gnome-shell/theme/
<eliasps> Στις προηγούμενες εκδόσεις, τώρα δεν το βρίσκω πουθενά~!
<talos-mintgr> Εχω εενα μικρό οδηγό για το zsh εκει
<salih-emin> μπράβο ρεεε !!!
<salih-emin> ΜΠΡΆΒΟ !
<salih-emin> μιλάμε έχω αρχίσει να αντικαθηστώ το bash παντού
<salih-emin> desktops, laptop, workstation
<salih-emin> και σε λίγο θα το βάλω και στα server
<salih-emin> αντε γειά !
<salih-emin> όσο ζεις μαθαίνεις....
<xeirwn> swsto
<talos-mintgr> Ειναι βαρύ όμως, ειδικά αν ενεργοποιησεις πολλά απο το oh-my-zsh ή βάλεις εξομοιωση του bash completion
<salih-emin> αλήθεια ?
<talos-mintgr> Το οποιο (oh-my-zsh) elp;izv na to;exeiw anakal;ycei ;hdh
<salih-emin> ναι !!!
<salih-emin> βέβαια
<salih-emin> μιας και δουλεύω πολύ με το git
<salih-emin> όταν είδα οτι μου λέει σε ποιο branch ήμουν
<talos-mintgr> Εαν τουλάχιστον έχεις μια αρχαιολογιά σαν το δικό μου, μερικές φορές φαίνεται
<salih-emin> άρχησα να κοπανάω το κεφάλι μου
<talos-mintgr> Ω ναι Ω ναι Ω ναι
<salih-emin> και μάλιστα να μου λέει με ένα σηματάκι οτι έχω uncommited αλλγές !!!
<talos-mintgr> Ω ναι Ω ναι Ω ναι
<salih-emin> ε εκεί... έχυσα....
<salih-emin> τον καφέ μου
<salih-emin> ....
<talos-mintgr> Ναι ναι ναι ναι
<salih-emin> μιλάμε ... όταν τα είδα
<salih-emin> είπα
<salih-emin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzvy3A-czE0
<talos-mintgr> Και το zsh-syntax-highlighting ειναι τέλειο
<talos-mintgr> Βλέπει ορθογραφικά πριν πατήσεις ΕΝΤΕΡ
<talos-mintgr> Επισης Rayan Bates http://railscasts.com/episodes/308-oh-my-zsh?autoplay=true
<salih-emin> τρέλανε με τώρα... !!
<xeirwn> loipon feugw giati den 8a to anteksw na ton dw na trelenetai... :-P
<talos-mintgr> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2919552/ubuntu-may-beat-windows-10-to-phone-pc-convergence-after-all.html
<xeirwn> kalh sas nuxta....kai kalh sunexeia
<talos-mintgr> Kalinixta
<eliasps> Ναι ρε φίλε το βρήκα!
<eliasps>  Κάνω restart και επιστρέφω
<salih-emin> eliasps, τι έγινε ?
<salih-emin> μπουταρε ?
<eliasps> xaxaxaxaxaxa
<eliasps> Ναι ρε συ. Σβήσανε το αρχείο με το θέμα του gnome-shell στο 3.16
<eliasps> και φτιάξανε άλλο τρόπο να κάνεις θέματα
<eliasps> και έφαγα τον τόπο. Με βοήθησε ένας από το κανάλι του gnome.
<eliasps> Τα είδες τα logs;
<salih-emin> ναι τα είδα
<salih-emin> ο Νικος τα είδε ?
<eliasps> Δεν ξέρω αν τα διάβασε. Του τα έστειλα
<salih-emin> NikTh, ?
<salih-emin> τα διάβασες ?
<NikTh> Τα είδα κι εγώ ναι salih-emin , eliasps
<salih-emin> καληνύζτα παιδια
<talos-mintgr> kalhnyxta
#ubuntu-gr 2015-05-07
<salih-emin> καλημέρα σας
<fanious> kalimeraaaa
<kerato> hi paidia
<Black_Horseman> meres
<talos-mintgr> Kalimera
<salih-emin> τι γίνεται
<salih-emin> όλα καλα ?
<talos-mintgr> Hremia
<harispc> hi guys
<harispc> hi
<harispc> Hi guys
<harispc> Πολυ ειμαστε
<simosx> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/
<simosx> καλησπέρα!
<harispc> ηι
<harispc> what's up
<harispc_> Hi guys
<harispc_> what;s up????
<simosx> harispc_, καλησπέρα!
<simosx> παίζει UOS. Παρακολούθησες τίποτα;
<harispc_> UOS ti einai?
<simosx> harispc_, Ubuntu Online Summit.
<simosx> οι τελευταίες παρουσιάσεις ξεκινούν σε 10 λεπτά.
<simosx> Από αυτές, μπορεί να σε ενδιαφέρει εκείνη για το Lubuntu.
<simosx> Το περιεχόμενο θα είναι για τη διαδικασία μετατροπής του Lubuntu ώστε να χρησιμοποιεί το Qt (από GTK+ που είναι μέχρι τώρα).
<harispc_> ok
<harispc_> Link?
<harispc_> Και δεν χρησιμοποιω εγω Lubuntu προσωπικα (ασχετο)
<simosx> harispc_, http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/2015-05-07/
<harispc_> οκ
<simosx> τώρα (σε 1 λεπτό!) ξεκινούν αυτά που αναφέρουν ώρα εκκίνησης τις 18:00 (δηλαδή στο τέλος της σελίδας)
<simosx> η παρουσίαση για το κινητό είναι http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22521/bq-aquaris-e45-qa/
<harispc_> βλεπω το LXQT τωρα...
<talos-mintgr> Παιδες παραπληροφόριση http://www.securnet.gr/2015/05/linux-malware.html
<harispc_>  βλεπω και το ΜΑΤΕ
<simosx> harispc_, παρακολουθώ για το κινητό.
<simosx> τώρα μιλάει ο τύπος από την bq.
<simosx> talos-mintgr, αυτό που περιγράφει είναι στην πραγματικότητα στο http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/04/spam-blasting-malware-infects-thousands-of-linux-and-freebsd-servers/
<talos-mintgr> Ναι, αλλά εξυπνο malware δεν το λές
<simosx> talos-mintgr, αυτό το website απλά αντιγράφει από αλλού. Η πηγή ήταν στο https://cybersecurity.gr/mumblehard-linux-malware/ οπότε εδώ κατακρίνεις.
<harispc_> η εσετ το εχει γραψει
<talos-mintgr> Δεν έχω τίποτα εναντίων ουτε του ένα ουτε του άλου σιτε. Εχω θεμα με το κλικ φαρμινγκ και την προχειρότητα
<harispc_> δλδ τα windows ειναι καλυτερα καπως ετσι φαινεται με τον τροπο που το γραφουν
<simosx> υπάρχει πρόβλημα ποιότητας στην ελληνική ειδησεογραφία.
<talos-mintgr> Αν βάλεις κάτι στο crin που ανοιγει ενα socket καθε 5 λεπτα , ειδεικά δεν με κλεμενο λογισμικό, τοτε θές καινούργιο sysadmin χθες
<simosx> Για παράδειγμα, στο http://ellinikahoaxes.gr/2015/05/07/vipers-vipers-vipers/ αναφέρει περιπτώσεις με άσχετους που σκοτώνουν δήθεν φαρμακερές οχιές, ενώ πρόκειται για άκακα νερόφιδα και λαφιάτες.
<harispc_> σωστος
<eliasps> Καλησπέρα!
<simosx> Καλησπέρα!
<simosx> (τώρα είναι η τελευταία ώρα για το Ubuntu Online Summit. Δύο σχετικές παρουσιάσεις: Lubuntu προς χρήση Qt, συνέντευξη με την εταιρία bq)
<harispc_> lxqt τελειωσε
<geothom230> Linuxara mou sagapw
<harispc_> λολ
<geothom230> mamiste to fousti pou evgale tin mamimeni micro$oft
<geothom230> 8-)
<harispc_> ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ Η MICROSOFT. μΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΛΕΒΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΟΜΩΣ :p
<geothom230> Linux Empire is coming in futureland......
<geothom230> tha kanw drones penguinous kai tha epivalon exontotiko nomo kata parathiron
<harispc_> :P
<geothom230> ouaxxaxaxaxaxaaa......
<geothom230> To linux giati to agapane ligoi xerete
<harispc_> jeroyme
<harispc_> dystyxos me thn kolo ms kai tous OEM ths
<geothom230> ....giati poli aplos einai trelamenoi kai akros epikindinoi me tin texnologia ta fernoun sta metra tous
<geothom230> enas apo aytous tous trelous aniko kai egw
<geothom230> Eides ti ekanan oi galates(linux) me tin romaiki autokratoria(micro$oft)
<geothom230> tous estelan sto 127.0.0.1 me tin mia
<geothom230> pigainan gia ping kai oi linuxades ekanan netstat
<geothom230> ante geia to diktyo meta
<simosx> harispc_, τι είπανε για το lxqt; Πότε θα είναι διαθέσιμο;
<harispc_> logika sto 15.10 hpan ;h sto 16.04
<simosx> harispc_, δεν το παρακολούθησα. είχα την εντύπωση ότι το παρακολουθούσες.
<harispc_> to eida ligo
<harispc_> alla perissotero eblepa tou mate to event
<harispc_> hi NkTh
<NikTh> Καλησπέρα.
<NikTh> harispc_ :-)
<NikTh> Έλαβες μέρος στο MATE session ; ρώτησες τίποτα;
<harispc_> nai
<harispc_> den rothsa kati, apantousa erothseis
<NikTh> Έχει ******** το δίκτυο σήμερα.
<NikTh> Μου έχει σπάσει τα ******   >:(
<harispc_> λολ
#ubuntu-gr 2015-05-08
<harispc> Hi guys
<geothom230> xari kane mas ti xari hi
<harispc> lol
<xeirwn> geia sas paides ;)
<geothom230> xaire xeirwn megan ti mele geneste?
<geothom230> tha ftiaxoume mia arxaioelliniki dianomi linux gia olous tous perikous
<xeirwn> lol
<geothom230> alla tha prepei na vroume kapoio i kapoia na mas ta kanei metafrasi sta arxaia ellinika
<xeirwn> to pc mou mou ebgale ena periergo mhnuma....
<geothom230> tha ntisoume me mandya to linux kai tha ton kanoume arxaio spartiati
<xeirwn> hahaha
<geothom230> mipos thelei exorkismo
<geothom230> na kalesoume kanena tragopapa
<xeirwn> pou einai oi upolipoi?...mono emeis oi duo eimaste edw mesa ?
<geothom230> panta etsi itan
<geothom230> den to katalaves
<geothom230> eno sto aggliko to ubuntu xamos ginetai
<geothom230> opos kai sto debian kanali
<xeirwn> oxi , den enow na to katalabw akoma auto.....
<xeirwn> alla kai sta ollandika kanalia, blepeis energh sumetoxh....
<geothom230> ti na pw ama exeis provlima tha eprepe prota na googglareis kai meta na mpeis edw gia na sou poun tin lysi
<xeirwn> emmm kai to google den ta vriskei ola.........
<geothom230> kala pou yparxei kai to ubuntu-gr to forum kai exei kapoies kala apantiseis
<xeirwn> ontws, einai arketa periektiko...
<kerato> logiko na exei perissoterh kinhsh to kentriko room, mpainoun atoma apo olo ton kosmo
<geothom230> nai toulaxiston yparxei kapoios gia na pei kati ston allon kai den perimenei pote tha tou gkavlosei sygnomi gia tin eykfrasi alla ayto den einai lysi gia na vreis apantisi
<xeirwn> kerato, den estiazw sthn posotoita, alla sthn poiothta....mporei na einai merikoi xiliades mazemenoi, kai na kanoun apla oxlagogia, mporei na einai merikoi dekades , kai na paragoun ergo swsto.
<xeirwn> uok en to pollw to eu
<geothom230> den xreiazetai panta na vlepoume ti kanou oi xenoi alla ti kanoume san ellines gia to kalo olon ton linuxadon
<xeirwn> etsi -etsi...
<geothom230> Oi Ellines kai oi ellinides apo genesimioutous einai afentika oi idioi
<xeirwn> auto twra den kserw an to les arnhtika 'h 8etika.....
<geothom230> einai i alitheia apo tin arxaia ellas mas
<geothom230> Tha proteina na katergithoun oi mi kybernitikes organoseis kai na idrythoun mikres akadimies se oles ti poleis gia arxi kai meta sta perifima xoria mas etsi o kosmos tha gnorisei ayto poy exei edo kai poso kairo tin eleytheria tou linux na mporeis na kaneis pragmata
<geothom230> tha onomastoun akadimies me to onoma tis kathe poleis
<kerato> kai poios 8a ta kanei ayta? to ypouregio paideias?
<kerato> edw den exoume vivlia kai 8rania kai daskalous
<xeirwn> auto einai mia idea geothom230 , alla epidi den einai kai toso sofo na perimenoume apo tous allous na mas swsoun , gi auto prospa8oume na sumetexoume energa se poio amesa bublic programmata kai platformes, opws to chat edw , to facebook, to diaspora k.l.p.
<xeirwn> toulaxiston osoi exoun gnwsh , na thn diamoirasoun stous upoloipous
<geothom230> ayta edw einai monon logia peri anemon kai ydaton
<geothom230> panta i gnosi einai eleutheri gia olous
<xeirwn> nai kala...as mhn sou tuxei o katallhlos daskalos , wste na se boh8isei, kai meta mou les an einai eleu8erh gia olous
<geothom230> exo kanei mia ekstrateia gia na mathw se ti epipedo einai to linux se oli tin ellada oloi protimane na  valoun tin sixameni m$ para na asxolithoun 10 lepta kai tha einai eleythero xoris pliromi apo tin koinotiuta ton linux
<geothom230> exo enan sympantiko nomo mesa sto myalo mou pou leei otan psaxneis vriskeis otan rotas se apanta
<xeirwn> na sou to pw alloiws( opws to blepw egw)..." h agnoia fernei paniko, kai h gnwsh prostasia".......kai to linux einai sxetika agnwsto stous pollous , kai fusika fovizei
<geothom230> otan imoun arxarios gia na matho linux me elegan oloi i guru tou linux read the fucking manual kai etsi kai egine ekana plisi egkefalou to vivlio kai gouala tora mporo na xeiristo sosta to linux
<geothom230> giati kapoioi tous exoun mathei diladi einai thema paideias
<xeirwn> emmmmm...ma den exoun oloi efesh sto biblio, alloi einai akoustikoi tupoi, alla kinhtikoi, kai alloi optikoi
<xeirwn> esu etuxe na eisai optikos , kai fusika to biblio se boh8ise
<geothom230> kai se ayto yparxei lysei tote egw den eixa kan modemaki gia ta bbs kanalia ti me les tora
<geothom230> kai epasna na vro tis disketes to unix gia na to matho efoson prota eprepe na to katevaso apo filaraki pou eixe to modemaki
<geothom230> i neolaia tora ta exei ola sto diadiktyho alla varietai na psaxei kai ta perimenei ola masimena
<kerato> de mporeis na epivaleis ston allon na asxolh8ei
<geothom230> an den peiramatistis na anazitisis na vreis oti einai dynaton na vreis tin pigi pou tha sou dosei ayto pou zitas
<kerato> kai tosa xronia me tis omilies kai pou moirazame cd ti kataferame
<xeirwn> den lew oti den uparxoun kai autoi....alla pisteuw oti xreiazonte perissoteres analutikes odhgies apo tous guru
<geothom230> gia mena einai lathos i lugs oles
<geothom230> tespa
<xeirwn> tespa :)
<kerato> ..tespa
<xeirwn> lol
<geothom230> emeis na eimaste kala stin ygeia kai olos o kosmos kai ola ginontai
<geothom230> 8-)
<geothom230> ti gnomi exetai gia to snappy tou ubbuntu
<geothom230> https://ellak.gr/2015/05/richard-stallman-erchete-stin-ellada/
<xeirwn> egw , eipame eimai arxarios.....den kserw
<kerato> omologw oti logw tempelias kyriws
<kerato> alla kai snobismou en merei
<kerato> de 8a h8ela pote kati allo apo to dpkg-apt
<geothom230> To snappy einai o kainourios diaxeiristis paketon sto ubuntu kai tha ton doume me unity 8 sto 16.04
<xeirwn> xmmmm
<geothom230> kai egw den tha allaza to palio symapanthitiko apt alla tha idoume pos leitourgei kai ama einai secure
<xeirwn> kati den paei kala...mou petaei mhnuma oti o diskos einai gematos......alla auto den ginetai dioti den exw polla apps egkatestimena
<geothom230> mipos kolises kanena trojanaki
<xeirwn> πςσ 8α το δς αθτο ?
<xeirwn> pws 8a to dw auto ?
<geothom230> exeis egkatestimeno to clamtk
<xeirwn> oxi
<geothom230> valto kai trexe gia na deis
<kerato> fdisk -l
<kerato> df -h
<xeirwn> miso na dw an to dinei sta repositories
<geothom230> xeirwn:kane prota ayto pou leei kerato
<xeirwn> ok
<geothom230> ti ekdosi
<geothom230> exeis
<xeirwn> df , ti shmainei?...mipws defragmentation ?
<geothom230> vlepei po exeis to provliam
<xeirwn> o diskos mou einai SSD kai den shkwnei defragment
<geothom230> https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=8472
<kerato> den exei sxesh me fragmentation, to percentage xrhshs tou filesystem sou deixnei
<xeirwn> ok miso na to kanw
<geothom230> kala o ssd den einai gematos kai leei oti einai gematos
<xeirwn> exw elementary os freya 0.3(64bit) basismeno se ubuntu 14.04
<geothom230> kapoio bug tha einai tote apokleietai o ios
<geothom230> egw den exo dokimase ssd linxu
<geothom230> linux ithela na po
<xeirwn> loipon , mou ebgale apotelesmata
<xeirwn> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<xeirwn> /dev/sda1       110G  104G  1,3G  99% /
<xeirwn> none            4,0K     0  4,0K   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<xeirwn> udev            3,9G  4,0K  3,9G   1% /dev
<xeirwn> tmpfs           789M  1,4M  788M   1% /run
<xeirwn> none            5,0M     0  5,0M   0% /run/lock
<xeirwn> none            3,9G  148K  3,9G   1% /run/shm
<xeirwn> none            100M   64K  100M   1% /run/user
<geothom230> 120giga einai o ssd sou
<kerato> ayto?
<xeirwn> 128 GB einai
<kerato> pata alt+F2 kai grapse
<kerato> baobab
<geothom230> kai xrisimopoieis ta 104giga
<geothom230> ti einai to baobab kerato?
<xeirwn> den kanei tpt
<kerato> profanws de to exeis installed
<xeirwn> The program 'baobab' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<xeirwn> sudo apt-get install baobab
<xeirwn> re paidia , sugnwmh , alla na mporoume na diakopsoume gia ligo plz
<xeirwn> akougetai kapws san ageneia, alla prepei na apomaklrun8w gia 20 lepta
<geothom230> http://simos.info/ubuntu-desktop-guide-alpha/disk-capacity.html
<xeirwn> i am back
<xeirwn> kerato,  , auto to baobab , kanei kai gia SSD diskous ?
<geothom230> ti epathes vre linuxaki
<xeirwn> dld prepei na egkatastisw to baobab twra ?
<kerato> nai
<xeirwn> ok egkatasta8ike...
<xeirwn> wx den mas ta leei kala...... 110,7GB/118,0GB
<kerato> des poios fakelos ein gematos
<kerato> svhse to cache tou apt
<kerato> svhse kamia tsonta sthn anagkh
<xeirwn> exw xwrisei ton disko se duo partitions, miso/miso...sthn 1h=60GB einai to freya kai sthn 2h=60GB einai to virtualbox
<kerato> e sou leei ti trwei to disc space sou, psaxto
<xeirwn> miso auto kanw
<xeirwn> ok beltio8ike ligo, alla kai pali ta briskw uperbolika...katebike sta  86,5GB/118,0GB
<xeirwn> dld mou afhnei pleon 31GB eleu8era
<xeirwn> kerato,  thx !..... :)
<xeirwn> wraio auto to baobab....prepei na kanw sugirisma edw nomizw ....
<kerato> e nai
<xeirwn> em den to hksera...
<kerato> sudo apt-get clean epishs
<xeirwn> na to kanw twra ?
<kerato> oxi asto gia thn allh paraskeyh pou to eynoei h synastria
<kerato> twra,pote?
<xeirwn> No command 'clean' found, did you mean:
<xeirwn>  Command 'clear' from package 'ncurses-bin' (main)
<xeirwn>  Command 'pclean' from package 'pbuilder-scripts' (universe)
<xeirwn>  Command 'uclean' from package 'svn-buildpackage' (universe)
<xeirwn> clean: command not found
<xeirwn> ti kanw la8os ?
<harispc> hi
<kerato> hi
<xeirwn> hi
<kerato> sudo apt-get clean
<kerato> ayto
<xeirwn> na to ksanakanw
<harispc> ti problhma exoume_
<xeirwn> to exei katebasei
<harispc> sudo apt-get autoclean
<harispc> oxi sudo apt-get clean katarxas na trexeis
<harispc> sudo apt-get install -f    sudo apt-get autoremove    sudo apt-get autoclean τρεξετε πρωτα
<xeirwn> ok miso...
<xeirwn> ok ginane
<xeirwn> Failed to download repository information
<harispc> phgaine sto sofgtware soruces
<harispc> kai bgale lahos repositories
<xeirwn> kai pou kserw poia einai ta la8os repositories  vre harispc ?
<xeirwn> ti egine harispc  ? :)
<kerato> miso prin arxiseis na svhneis repositories des mipws einai provlhma tou mirror
<xeirwn> den exw sbisei akoma kanena
<harispc> ok mphka
<harispc> des ta repos sou. bgale ta unofficial )filaxe ta se ena arxeio gia na mhn ta haseis
<xeirwn> kai meta ?
<harispc> tha kaneis ena sudo aptßget update
<harispc> sudo apt-get update dld
<xeirwn> ok ekane
<harispc> ti sou bgazei?
<xeirwn> auta edw:
<xeirwn> Fetched 922 kB in 12s (72,4 kB/s)
<xeirwn> W: Failed to fetch cdrom://elementary OS 0.3 _Freya_ - Daily amd64 (20150208)/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<xeirwn> W: Failed to fetch cdrom://elementary OS 0.3 _Freya_ - Daily amd64 (20150208)/dists/trusty/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<xeirwn> W: Failed to fetch cdrom://elementary OS 0.3 _Freya_ - Daily amd64 (20150208)/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<xeirwn> W: Failed to fetch cdrom://elementary OS 0.3 _Freya_ - Daily amd64 (20150208)/dists/trusty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<xeirwn> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<kerato> pisteyw ama diavaseis me prosoxh to error message
<kerato> 8a vreis ti ftaiei
<kerato> to  Failed to fetch cdrom einai ena kalo clue
<xeirwn> esu dld twra kerato  , opws blepeis to error message , katalabaineis ti ftaiei ?
<kerato> nai
<kerato> exeis stis piges logismikou to cd rom
<kerato> apo to opoio ekanes to install
<xeirwn> eee kai giati den mou to les ki emena , na anoiksoune ligo ta omata mou ?
<kerato> xwris na exeis to cd rom sto drive
<kerato> i just did
<kerato> anoikse ws root to /etc/apt/sources.list kai vgalto
<harispc> karalaba
<harispc> phgaine sta software sources kai bgale to CD-ROM
<harispc> xetikare to
<xeirwn> ok ksetikaristike
<xeirwn> ti kanoume meta ?
<talos-mintgr> sduo apt-get update
<salih-emin> σιγά μην είναι και τρίο
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχαχ
<salih-emin> duo... αχχαχαχα
<xeirwn> hahaha
<salih-emin> :)
<salih-emin> καλησπέρα
<talos-mintgr> Τα πτα επιτρεπωντε στο pair programming αρκει να το θέλουν και οι 11
<xeirwn> kalws ta paidia...kalispera kai stous duo sas
<salih-emin> χααχαχαχ
<salih-emin> εγώ απλα δίνω :
<salih-emin> Maintenace
<salih-emin> και τα κάνει όλα
<xeirwn> prepei na kanw restart...epistrefw
<kerato> telika ti egine sto uos eide kaneis ka8olou
<kerato> katalava
<salih-emin> talos-mintgr, http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org/f7d7d499c
<xeirwn> kerato , thx gia to help !!!
<kerato> np
<talos-mintgr> Εντολές νε Κεφαλαίο γράμμα? Ν αένας που πάει κόντρα στο ρεύμα
<talos-mintgr> :p
<salih-emin> Ναι ρε συ
<salih-emin> που να θυμάμαι ποιά είναι reserved
<salih-emin> ακομα και αυτά θέλω
<salih-emin> να γίνονται autocomplet
<talos-mintgr> zsh syntax higligting
<salih-emin> η τεμπελιά στο ζενήθ !
<salih-emin> εννοείται !
<salih-emin> ;)
<salih-emin> απορώ γιατί δεν το έχουν  default
<xeirwn>  pou eisai vre Anoniem4l  ?.....se xasame...kalwston :)
<Anoniem4l> :)
#ubuntu-gr 2015-05-09
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2600-2: Linux kernel regression <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2600-2/> || USN-2599-2: Linux kernel (Utopic HWE) vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2599-2/> || USN-2598-2: Linux kernel regression <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2598-2/> || USN-2597-2: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) regression <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2597-2/>
<harispc> Hi guzs
<harispc> *guys
<xeirwn> geia sou harispc
<harispc> ftiaxno ena pc tou sxoleiou mas ...
<harispc> lol
<harispc> to eftixa kai tora grafo apo auto
<xeirwn> bravo...polu waria...kai ti pc einai ?
<harispc> HP 620 laptop
<harispc> Vraio PC einai
<xeirwn> ka8olou asxhmo
<harispc> το ξερω
<harispc> την δευτερα το επιστρεγω, αλλα το χρησιμοποιω και λιγακι
<xeirwn> egw eftiaksa molis enan odhgo gia to forum...empa kai des ton
<harispc> σε τι κατηγορια?
<xeirwn> des ton kai pes mou thn gnwmh sou plz...einai o prwtos mou odhgos sto sugkekrimeno forum
<xeirwn> https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=62&t=31073&p=327741#p327741
<harispc> ok
<harispc> to desktop tou pc tou sxoleio: http://imagebin.ubuntu-gr.org/1431172323.png  lol
<xeirwn> ok
<harispc> eida to forum post sou
<xeirwn> ki egw to desktop sou :)
<harispc> den einai to diko mou
<harispc> einai tou ypologisth tou sxoleiou kai einai gemato blakies (+ oti einai windows)
<geothom230> to ekanes me to ssd disko sou?
<xeirwn> eipes tou sxoleiou..mia xara einai , apla briskw ta eikonidia ligo megala
<xeirwn> geia sou geothom230 ...nai to ekana
<harispc> to classic theme paei kala
<harispc> me to aero den phgaine kala
<harispc> pantos eutyxos oi kathigites tis plhroforikhs me symathoun kai me afhnoun na ta perno auta mazi mou (gia a gymnasiou pou eimai auto einai poly kalo)
<xeirwn> xmmmm oxi mono se sumpa8oun, alla kai se empisteuonte
<harispc> to xero
<xeirwn> gi auto kai se afhnoun
<harispc> to xero
<harispc> ego exo ftiaxei alla 3 tetoia
<harispc> 4 htan
<xeirwn> ki egw to kserw ;)
<harispc> 4 laptops htan ola kai ola. pos to xereis pos htan 4???:P
<xeirwn> hehe....ti kanoume twra?...mprikia kollame ?
<harispc> lol
<harispc> toue xo balei kai linux mint 17 mate
<harispc> kai sta 4
<harispc> dual boot Win7 +LinuxMint 17MATE
<harispc> prin ta kano format kanena den anoige: to 1 BSOD amesos, to allo ekane 20 lepta na anoixei kai htan gemato ious, to allo se WinRE kathe fora pou anoige kai to allo me xalasmeno HDD
<xeirwn> virus se sxoliko laptop?...ma ti einai auta pou les?..pws einai dunaton ? :-P
<harispc> einai
<harispc> sobara einai
<harispc> ebazes to usb sou kai sta ekane .exe olous tous fakelous
<xeirwn> to kserw bre ....den eides to :-P
<harispc> lolol
<harispc> tora exo dyo users
<harispc> ton admin piu exei password
<harispc> kai oi mahites/kahigites mpainoun me ton standard user pou einai periorismenos
<harispc> exo kanei mexri kai to theme lock gia na mhn mporoun na allazoun to background (palia eixan balei ena me mia brisia gia auto lol)
<xeirwn> eee nai ti perimenes?...na mhn to baloun ?
<xeirwn> feugw...paw na kanw kai kamia foto...mou efage olo thn hmera to forum shmera
<harispc> lol
<harispc> eixe ena daxtylo to mesaio gia fonto kai mai fora to anoigei enas kahigiths kai mesa sthn taxh faientai auto
<Anoniem4l> https://ellak.gr/2015/05/richard-stallman-erchete-stin-ellada/
<Anoniem4l> mono athina kai krhth... ksenera...
<kerato> e nai eprepe na kanei mia periodeia
<kerato> san to 8iaso tou giwrgou pantza ta kalokairia
<Anoniem4l> xaxaaxxxaxaaxxa
<georgek1984> καλησπέρα παιδιά! και καλό μήνα!
<kerato> hi
<kerato> eteroxronismena ligo
<georgek1984> παιδιά μια ερώτηση, είναι πρώτη φορά που δουλεύω αυτό το πρόγραμμα. Πως γίνεται να αλλάζεις την κατασταση σου πχ απουσιαζω και τετοια;;;
<geothom230> pio programma georgie
<georgek1984> αυτό, το Xchat
<geothom230> ama to psaxeis ligo sto xchat settings pou exei tha vreis tin lysei apla mono soi=u'
<georgek1984> ok ευχαριστω
<geothom230> http://askubuntu.com/questions/356054/xchat-how-to-hide-join-leave-messages
<geothom230> des kai ayto ama voithaei katholou
<geothom230> egw exw to pidgin
<georgek1984> Nαι ναι το βρηκα, μια χαρά ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση
<kerato>  /away , /back
<geothom230> eisai eyxaristimenos me to xchat
<georgek1984> Κοίτα πρώτη φορά το χρησιμοποιώ, οπότε το ψάχνω ακόμα. Δεν μπορώ να εκφέρω απόψη προς το παρών
<geothom230> :-D
<geothom230> xereis giati einai apo ta kalytera irc client
<georgek1984> μια χαρα kerato ευχαριστώ για τις συντομευσεις. Ναι ναι geothom230 καλό μου φαίνεται και εμένα με μια πρώτη ματια σημερα
<geothom230> kalos ton kerato
<kerato> hi geothom230
<geothom230> gamoto psaxno plirofories gia to snappy ubuntu core ektos apo to kentriko site tis ubuntu alla den vrisko tipota
<harispc> hi guys!
<georgek1984> καλησπέρα
<harispc> geia
<pc_magas> Τις θερμές μου Καλημέρες.
<Anoniem4l> kalhsperes ennoeis
<Anoniem4l> :)
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, tespa
<Anoniem4l> ^^
<pc_magas> eimai me8ysmenos me xara pou 8a er8ei o Stallmann stin Ellada
<Anoniem4l> xaxaxaaxxaa
<pc_magas> Poios 8a er8ei
<pc_magas> ?
<Anoniem4l> o mitsos
<Anoniem4l> :p
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, nai piname mpires pses vrady.
 * pc_magas eleos
<Anoniem4l> xaxxa
#ubuntu-gr 2015-05-10
<georgek1984>  Καλημέρα παιδιά!
<harispc> hi guys
<fanious> kalimeraaaa
<harispc> hi
<harispc> Hi guys
<georgek1984> Καλησπέρα παιδιά!
<kerato> hi
<geothom230> heil
<geothom230> das ist ein gutte linux ubuntu
<georgek1984> Παιδιά μια ερώτηση μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς. Το Ubuntu phone κηκλωφορεί κανωνικά σε καταστήματα η μόνο Online;
#ubuntu-gr 2016-05-09
<a40ntistos> Καλησπέρα, υπάρχει κάποιος για μια βοήθεια; :)
<talos-mintgr> nai
#ubuntu-gr 2016-05-10
<jemadux> sas eleipsa ?
<swarovski> nai ame
<dorei> diplomaths autos o swarovskis
#ubuntu-gr 2016-05-11
<bazoozoo> k
<ChrisGR> helloooooooo
<jemadux> geia sas
<jemadux> ola kala?
#ubuntu-gr 2016-05-12
<GRenter> http://imgur.com/YEFmIU3
#ubuntu-gr 2016-05-13
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρα για κάποιο λόγο στο desktop δεν τρέχει nm-applet
<swarovski> mporeis na to jekiseis apo terminal na doume an vgazei kapoio sfalma ermineusimo
<pc_magas> A) Den vlepw to eikonidio tou nm-applet sto system tray
<pc_magas> Enw h ps -A to emfanizei
<swarovski> auto meta apo restart?
<pc_magas> Apo kamposa
<pc_magas> Akomi parathrisa oti oute o network manager trexei.
<pc_magas> Parolo pou ean ton ksekinisw xerata me sudo service network-manager restart
<swarovski> start up applications einai epilegmeno?
<swarovski> pigaine preferences
<swarovski> opws vlepw sto google boreis na dokimaseis kai deksi klik panw sto panel
<swarovski> add to panel
<pc_magas> Oxi den to vlepw
<pc_magas> Mpika
<pc_magas> To evala sta rrtartup
<pc_magas> To evala sta startup*
<pc_magas> w8 na sas pw ean paizei
<pc_magas> Oxi den paizei
<pc_magas> Kai me apt-get reinstall den exei noima logo oti den mporei mesw intertet na to katevasei
<pc_magas> Enw h ifconfig den vriskei tin karta diktyou
<pc_magas> Na dw ean einai 88ema kernel
<swarovski> sudo apt-get install --reinstall libappindicator3-1 libappindicator1
<swarovski> katse, de sou deixnei apla to icon h oute mporeis na sindetheis sto internet
<pc_magas> swarovski, den mporw na synde8w kan
<pc_magas> den mou vgazei h iifconfig kan oti den exw karta internet
<swarovski> lan or wifi
<pc_magas> Mono to loopback interface mou vgazei
<pc_magas> lan
<pc_magas> wi0fi den exw
<pc_magas> kan karta
<pc_magas> Alla eiida oti se ubuntu 15.10 exw internet se ena llivecd pou exei ksemeneinei
<GRenter> Xerete ti paizei me ta Dependencies
<swarovski> paketa pou theloune vivliothikes, i alla paketa na doulepsoun plirws oles oi leitourgies tous
<GRenter> swarovski, dld mporeis na kaneis ena programma pou na sthrizete se allo paketo
<swarovski> vevaia
<swarovski> kuriws libs
<robopal> GRenter, me pisteueis?
<robopal> an amfivaleis pes to
<GRenter> amfivalw
<robopal> e prospathisa
<robopal> de boro na apodeiksw tipota
<robopal> mporei na htan ola apokyhma ths fantasias mou
#ubuntu-gr 2016-05-14
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
<pc_magas> Παίδες έχω ένα θεματάκι στο desktop κάτι μου σκοτώνει τον network manager. Έτσι δεν μπορώ να έχω internet.
<pc_magas> Σημείωση ότι το netwotk interface μετανονομάζεται σε eth1
<pc_magas> Kalispera
#ubuntu-gr 2016-05-15
<ChrisGR> hi all
<robopal> hi
<kerato> alo
<talos-mintgr> kalimera
<ChrisGR> mera
<Tassos> στο owncloud δεν μπορεί να μετακινήσεις απλώς ένα αρχείο, στον φάκελο του χρήστη;
<Tassos> εννοώ πως έχω ένα αρχείο στον server και θέλω να το βάλω στο φάκελο ενός χρήστη του owncloud
<Tassos> το έκανα με την εντολή cp από τον server, αλλά δε το βλέπω στο web interface του χρήστη από το owncloud
#ubuntu-gr 2018-05-09
<Tas-sos> Χαιρετώ! :)
#ubuntu-gr 2018-05-11
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα! :)
<Tas-sos> Ευπρόσδεκτη κάθε άποψη : https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=33280
#ubuntu-gr 2018-05-12
<Tas-sos> Παιδιά ξέρουμε πουθενά να μεταδίδεται ο αγώνας ΑΕΚ - ΠΑΟΚ ?;
<kerato> ote tv
<bbcream> εχω ubuntum 16.04 Γραφτηκα σε καποο διαδικτυακο μαθημα και πρεπει να παρακολουθησω σε βιντεο τη διαλεξη. Δεν προβαλλει το βιντεο ο firefox
<bbcream> Το μηνυμα λαθους με στέλνει σε μια σελιδα βοηθειας του vimeo η οποια προτείνει να εγκαταστησω τα streamer0.10-plugins-good and Streamer0.10-ffmpeg (for Firefox). Τα οποία όμως εψαξα στο λογισμικο ubuntu και δεν τα βρίσκει. έψαξα και στο διαδικτυο δεν βρήκα άκρη. Ακόμη να πω
#ubuntu-gr 2018-05-13
<Tas-sos> Χαιρετώ την παρέα! :)
<skatetensor> Hellos
<Tas-sos> skatetensor: Hello friend!
#ubuntu-gr 2019-05-10
<JohnGavr> καλησπέρα, στην παρέα
#ubuntu-gr 2020-05-04
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
